

Thinking and Writing: Cognitive Science and Intelligence Analysis - kposehn
http://www.simoleonsense.com/thinking-writing-the-cias-guide-to-cognitive-science-intelligence-analysis/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.simoleonsense.com/thinking-writing-the-cias-
guide...](http://www.simoleonsense.com/thinking-writing-the-cias-guide-to-
cognitive-science-intelligence-analysis), which points to this.

~~~
pessimizer
Changing a link from a carefully written summary of the highlights of a long
paper into a link to that long paper is not good.

edit: upvoting the original link.

~~~
dang
I don't personally agree; the summary strikes me as dodgy, and the paper is
hardly specialist literature. But this is a borderline call, so we'll go with
your way and change it back.

------
sanmon3186
Tldr?

~~~
avz
See "A Quick Summary" on page 8/vi.

